# and the green coralline algae begins :(



## GetITCdot

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i go away from my tank for 3 days and I have green coralline algae all over my glass  *sniff* i figured my 300+ snails would take care of it but nope  Is there an easy way to get this stuff off or am i doomed to used a stainless steel scraper


----------



## jackaninny

Pictures?


----------



## Guy

I have found an actual use for a PetCo discount card. It can be used effectively to scrape coralline off of glass.


----------



## GetITCdot

Guy said:


> I have found an actual use for a PetCo discount card. It can be used effectively to scrape coralline off of glass.


 so they are useful!

for the other poster

here is a really bad quality cellphone pick of Fluffy the shark (yes...i didnt name him ok), as you can see the glass he is by is covered in the stuff  boooooo!


----------



## Guy

That looks like diatoms. Have you tried a magnet algae scraper on it?


----------



## GetITCdot

i have the large mag-float, it is no match for this crusted on stuff.

i even had to work on it with the scraper to get it off


----------



## Guy

Then I'm off base. My appologies.

Use that PetCo card... lol


----------



## phil_pl

please let me know when you figure out to get this crap off i have it al over the place and the mag-float is doing nothing


----------



## kris_leonardi

when I had that problem I picked up a razor blade scrapper from my LFS. the head is angled so it doesn't scratch the glass at all and it has an adjustable handle so when you have to go all the way down to the sand it will reach. it works reallllly well, I think it was about $10-$15. hope this helps!


----------



## liljon813

yeah i had a big problem with that and boy was it getting old i just bought a scraper kept up with that then it still came back so scrapd again then i bought the mag float and i use it like every time i looked at my tank and its been good now


----------



## GetITCdot

well i gave up on trying to correct the issue via water params, i took a scraper and worked at it for a good 20 minutes and got it off. Now im just trying to mag float the glass every day to try and stop the growth, or at least slow it down.


----------

